# Can someone post a Motor Guide trolling motor serial number?



## T Man (Nov 11, 2012)

I am trying to contact motorguide about a replacement steering cable for my old Brute foot control. In their infinite wisdom, they require a serial number to email them. My problem is this: They require an 8 digit serial number...mine has 10. I tried typing in the last 8 and it was a no go, I tried the first 8..no go again. I have the correct number in my email to them, but I cant send it with out a "good" number. Can someone help me out and post a good serial number so I can send a dang message to them?

FWIW My number is this: 34008A0061


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 12, 2012)

On the electrical/trolling motor section a guy posted a PDF file for minn Kota trolling motors. Maybe that will help.
you sure they want a serial number and not a model number?


----------



## T Man (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, their contact page says serial number. I would like to find a model number on this thing, but no luck. It's clearly an older model. Do you have a link to the pdf? Was it stickied?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 12, 2012)

try trollingmotorparts.com


----------



## T Man (Nov 17, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> try trollingmotorparts.com




No luck. My s/n isnt listed in there


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 18, 2012)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=28020

here ya go

https://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc2/Motorguide/parts.html
try here also, might have to hunt n peck to find the right one


----------



## freetofish (Nov 18, 2012)

maybe writing them a letter would work. I find oft. times that works when all else fails.
good luck


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 18, 2012)

7709969014 Denny, marine specialties, riverdale ga, hes very knowledgable he will know what you need with no serial numbers.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 18, 2012)

Call tomorrow after 8 am, i have ordered several items from him.


----------

